# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: prolog : نحوه گرفتن جمع از چند predicate در porolog

## samanff2000

سلام 
من دارم یک پروژه درست میکنم برای شناسایی پولشویی توی این برنامه باید یک جمع از تمام تراکنش های وارد شده بگیرم اما هرکار میکنم نمیتونم تمام اینهارو باهم جمع کنم اگه ممکنه کمک کنید . ورودی ها شبیه زیر که قرار مقدار عددی باهم جمع بشه 
tarakonesh(abas,13930821,8000000,naghdi,15).tarako  nesh(abas,13930825,31232000,naghdi,16).
tarakonesh(abas,13930830,28000000,naghdi,17).
tarakonesh(abas,13930905,31200000,naghdi,18).
tarakonesh(abas,13930915,149000000,naghdi,19).
tarakonesh(abas,13930920,16000000,naghdi,20).
tarakonesh(abas,13930928,36000000,naghdi,21).

قراره جمع عدد های 8000000 و 31232000و .... باهم جمع کنه و بعد با یک مبلغ از پیش تایین شده مقایسه کنه اگر مقدار بیشتر باشه جواب true را برگرداند.

----------

